
Remembering the "long distance warrior" who took down Ma Bell - joelhaus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/remember-the-long-distance-warrior-who-took-down-ma-bell.ars
======
joelhaus
This is a fascinating story about how an early IT entrepreneur changed the
communications industry forever. Monopolies hate competition. This documentary
along with Tim Wu's book, The Master Switch, keeps me hopeful that the past
has not been forgotten.

It's not often that history so closely mirrors current events. If enough
people become conscious of these stories, we can hope that our elected
representatives will feel enough pressure to put in place regulations that
promote competition in the ISP space.

